# baffling a 2,5 aqueon minibow filter



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i have a 2.5g aqueon minibow waiting for my betta. i have yet to set the tank up (fish ships jul 24) and i'd like to know the best option to baffle this filter. ive read the thread on how to baffle filters ie AQ sponge or a plastic bottle for certain waterfall types. can anyone please tell me whats the best option for this one? its one of theose carbon filters.


----------



## mcohen416 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im also interested in this as well... so BUMPING


----------



## Sky (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd like to know as well. I have the exact same tank and filter, but I don't keep it on while my betta is inside the tank b/c the current is WAY too fast and he hates it.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i could see an AQ sponge working but it probably wont last long with the fast current.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I use an aquarium sponge for mine and it works like a charm, I hold it there with a rubber band going around the filter(not over), it fits really well because of the shape. I've had mine baffled like this for about 2 months.

FYI
I only used the filter cartridge for a few weeks before replacing it small carbon bags I bought from Petco. The filter it comes with will grow algae within the first few weeks and I was constantly rinsing mine off in the sink to get some of it off.


----------



## Sky (Jun 23, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I use an aquarium sponge for mine and it works like a charm, I hold it there with a rubber band going around the filter(not over), it fits really well because of the shape. I've had mine baffled like this for about 2 months.
> 
> FYI
> I only used the filter cartridge for a few weeks before replacing it small carbon bags I bought from Petco. The filter it comes with will grow algae within the first few weeks and I was constantly rinsing mine off in the sink to get some of it off.


Would you mind providing a picture of it so we can use it as a reference? I'm new to the idea of sponges and have never used them before.

Also, I think I know what your talking about in regards to the algae. Is it really algae though? I thought that little space was naturally green and would just turn the filter green too.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i think the green sealant is just normal colour and it ever did leech into the water then it might cause some issues (unfamiliar with such certain sealant). i think atm that the sealant on the filter unit shouldn't have any colour dyeing effect on the filter pad itself.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The algae is brown and nasty, a lot of people complain about it and I don't know if it technically is algae or not but it totally annoyed me lol

Here's pics of the baffle


















Here's the carbon bag, you can see a little bit of the brown "algea" starting to form, it's been about a month since I've used it so pretty good considering I need to replace it anyway. On the filter cartige it came with it was much worse.


----------



## Sky (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures! Is that sponge the "Elite" brand which comes with two? I think I've seen them before.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I get the cascade bio-sponges, but any should work


----------



## wulfie (Apr 17, 2012)

not to bump an ancient thread, but I just got one of these aqueon betta mini bow 2.5 gallon tanks and the filter is just too strong. Is there any way someone can repost the pictures that were posted on how to baffle this filter? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dont know if i have the pics atm but you can put some aq foam in the intake tube. it will cut the flow down a bit and prevent the fins from getting sucked into the intake. i also used a rubber band to hold some more aq foam directly on the outflow opening. not sure where i left my cable to connect the camera to the pc but thats how i did it. you can probably stuff more aq foam in therebut as i had it setup it only used 33% of the filter due to the aq foam in the intake tube. the other 66% didnt make any contact with the water that was supposed to flood the filter media. you can try to play around if it doesnt cover as much filter as you like. though my vt had no issues with the aqfoam on intake and outflow. thats been my solution, havent found any other methods that will work.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

